# Type these famous people



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Any opinions of their Socionics types? I tried to pick the most famous personalities that should be known to everyone.

Current president of US, Barrack Obama and his wife Michelle
Bill Gates and Steve Jobs
Hitler and Joseph Stalin
Plato and Socrates
Albert Einstein
Dalai Lama
Michael Jackson
Eminem
Walt Disney
John Lennon
Princes Diana
Oprah Winfrey
Johnny Depp
Elton John
Megan Fox
Mark Twain


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know a ton about socionics, but from what I've studied so far
Obama: some kind of Tj
Michael Jackson: ENFj
Johnny Depp: INFj
Dalai Lama: INFp
Steve Jobs: ESTp or ENTj


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

really? obama as a logical type? he makes a stronger ethical impression on me


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

okay, here are my opinions



cyamitide said:


> Current president of US, Barrack Obama and his wife Michelle *barack obama EII, michelle obama ESI*
> Bill Gates and Steve Jobs *gates LIE, jobs EIE*
> Hitler and Joseph Stalin *hitler EIE, stalin LSI*
> Plato and Socrates *no idea*
> ...


----------



## fizzacks (Dec 28, 2012)

Albert Einstein- INTP 100% positive
Johnny Depp-Definitely an INFP 100% positive

Those are the only ones I'm positive about.


----------

